

Ask HN: What music motivates you? Any genre. Go. - rblion

Trying to make a new playlist on Spotify for the Summer, a lot of work to be done and a lot of fun to be had.
======
brotchie
List of my most frequently played Spotify tracks that I've fav'ed while
coding. Mostly discovered through Spotify radio.

    
    
        Action Bronson - Shiraz
        Feed Me - Rat Trap
        Gammer + Whizzkid - We Killed the Rave
        Michael Woods - Flash Hands
        Robyn - Hang With Me (Acoustic)
        ATB - 9pm (Till I Come)
        K-391 - Electro House 2012
        You Blocked Me on Facebook - Internet Friends
        Groove Coverage - 21st Century Digital Girl
        Vinylshakerz - One Night in Bangkok
        Tantrum Desire - Reach VIP
        Kdrew - Bullseye
        Pegboard Nerds - Razor Sharp
        Disclosure - You & Me - Flume Remix
        Todd Terje - Inspector Norse
        Flight Facilities - Crave You
        Friendly Fires - Paris
        Chromeo - Jealous (From the Google Watch ad)
        Flux Pavilion - Freeway
    

And for fun:

    
    
        The Chainsmokers - #SELFIE
        The Teenagers - Homecoming
    

Playlist:
[http://open.spotify.com/user/1235363762/playlist/4OkN4iv5XBt...](http://open.spotify.com/user/1235363762/playlist/4OkN4iv5XBtmVJprepPIV2)

------
biff
Artist: Soundgarden. Badmotorfinger, Superunknown, and Down on the Upside,
specifically.

Devo is my go to for programming music (Freedom of Choice, New
Traditionalists, Oh No! It's Devo). Not gonna lie, you may well hate them, but
for whatever reason Devo works for me when I'm trying to focus.

Also a big fan of the album Love by The Cult and pretty much anything by David
Bowie or Rush. For newer stuff, Zero 7's Simple Things is really chill. Also,
if you're really looking to zone out to something esoteric, Bethany Curve and
Children of the Bong are nicely mellow. The album Who's Next by The Who is
also great. Guess I'm just dumping my Spotify playlist out at this point, pick
and choose what you want? :)

------
mkal_tsr
I have an entire playlist dedicated to folk-metal drinking songs, enjoy -
[http://open.spotify.com/user/shortkid422/playlist/2uNWN1AEQO...](http://open.spotify.com/user/shortkid422/playlist/2uNWN1AEQOcaaJZ1lcgoYD)

~~~
adamcw
I had no idea such a genre existed, and I think you've just made my day. Thank
you for this.

------
adamcw
Things currently heavy in my rotation (in the format of Band : Album(s)):

    
    
      - Murder By Death : Bitter Drink, Bitter Moon, Red of Tooth and Claw
      - Strike Anywhere : Exit English
      - AFI : Burials
      - Circa Survive : Blue Sky Noise
      - The Raveonettes : In and Out of Control

------
HarlowDuDy
I really enjoy Vince Guaraldi. It has it all for me to stay motivated and
positive throughout the day -- fun, but not too loud for work, nostalgic and,
well, it just gives me a happy feeling.

------
hisham_hm
"Ceiling Unlimited", by Rush.

------
Yaa101
Boss tunes...

